# Pensacola kayak anglers



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I have seen a huge uprising on websites of towns and citys having a group or really communities of kayak anglers I would like to know if anyone would be interested in starting one of these around are beautiful backdoor we call Pensacola I know the forum does a awesome job broadcasting our sport but I haven't met half the guys that I talk to so often, I want to do that meet everyone and become somewhat of a brotherhood of yakers if anyone wants to share some insite or help or even wanna start doing this let me know because I think it will make our sport so much more noticed in the community!

Thanks chase


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Kind of like a yak fishing club? That meets once a week or twice a month or whatever? I am in for that! I will also help any way I can.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Exatly man you've got it I know you notice all those people looking at you I just want people to know what it's all about and when we meet show off our rides and sharing setups ya know!


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

That sounds good, I am very new to it myself so any advice I can get from others is a plus for me.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

That's why I'm doing this I want guys like yourself to feel welcome and get all the help you need to get better and most of all be safe out there!


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

http://gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/

Try these guys.....


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Sounds good to me:thumbup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah I know about them but they don't meet like I want to I appreciate what they do and their tournament it's awesome but I want to be more social with the kayak community

Chase


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im in


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

im in also, would like to have more people to go kayak with and to share ideas, and meetings once of month!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Alright then we got something I'm thinking like once maybe twice a month little cookouts and trips stuff like that feel free to add insight to this! If I can get about 10-15 people we will schedule our first meeting or cookout fishing trip or just get together!


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

I am in, and my wife yaks too, not a fisherwoman yet. I am trying to convert her, she thinks its too boring. Maybe we can change her mind!

I have a friend at work too that yak fishes, I know he would be in.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sweet it haddent even been a day and already have around 8 people that's awesome and I'm sure if your wife gets into a school of reds her mind will change pretty dang quick!


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I think that it's a great idea, even though I don't live down there right now, Pensacola is my home town, and I hope to move back there before I get old. Kind of reminds me of the 30 miles out crew in Texas, that group of yakkers go all over the place. You'll find them on youtube.com. Oh, my skin color is American, is that ok? lol. I'm a 1982 PHS graduate, Go Tigers!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I'm fimiliar with the 30 miles out guys I just want the yak community to grow and get stronger and get noticed at a national level because we all deserve it!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

what we gonna call it, i like how the panama city does theres! http://www.pckfa.com/


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you should get with Ted, Ferd & Brian and those guys from the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing assoc and just set up get-togethers. I'm sure they would love to do something like that especially if they had someone like Redalert08 to help organize the meets and knew that there was so much interest. 
Also we have our Panama City Kayak fishing assoc over here that meets often, and is doing well and growing, if you have any questions I may be able to help. www.pckfa.com


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> what we gonna call it, i like how the panama city does theres! http://www.pckfa.com/


Oh thanks Brandon, we must have posted at the same time...lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

cant be a club without some cool stickers! i'm in but i work a crazy shift.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well brandon I was thinking simple Pensacola kayak anglers association if you like it then let me know bring on the ideas Linda I looked threw there web site and honestly they just don't help that often and I'm not trying to down talk them because they hold a amazing tournament every year and we all appreciate that very much I simply want a place we all meet and share info and ideas. I also would like to hold almost training days like learning how to self rescue stuff like that. Because I know 90% of anglers including myself don't know how to do that properly I want everyone in the kayak community to be all safe .


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

If this makes it like I hope it does and it looks good I have a friend who does shirt stickers etc and that will happen also if anyone is good with making websites we might possibly be making one shortly!

Thanks chase


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

def need a facebook 2!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Yes sir we will Brandon believe me I love how quickly everyone has responded on day one just goes to show how much this needs to happen! As soon as we get some more people I will make the facebook and hopefully someone will pitch in to make a site!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it. I live in Milton and it would be nice to meet some local kayakers, share ideas, etc...


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

This sounds great! I work crazy hours too, but would love to meet with everyone. I'm new to the sport too so I'd love a chance to soak up some of y'alls knowledge.


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

I would love to participate.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Good I'm happy everyone is sharing the same ideas I am! After one day looks like we have about 10 people if all goes well I would like to get up with everyone one day soon! Thanks for all the support so far!

Thanks to all chase


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im in mannnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I"ll play.........................

Robin


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Awesome guys looks like we need to schedule our first meeting soon was thinking like next Saturday maybe?


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

like a fishing meeting?? or just a meetimng??


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

More like a first get together like go out to eat for lunch and talk things over and discuss where we are going to go with this


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

10 4 buddy


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Our place would be available free for any evening meetings, depending on what day, at least for starters in case you didn't like it later on. We are centrally located on G and Garden with parking.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

How many people can your room hold?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in man, if you need help organizing let me know. There will be a bigger response than you think I bet! You've got my number.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Awesome man I'll need all the help I can get man and know I'll be able to count on you! Thanks I just have a really good feeling this is going to do alot of good for everyone including the up and coming yaker generation!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Im in


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

would nice if we could hold the first meeting somewhere that everyone could bring there yaks and show them off, by the water would be nice and would could just all pitch in and cook out!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me buddy I was thinking somewhere like shoreline park I have a small grill but if anyone has a large fryer/boiler I have about 20 pounds of blue crab king Mac snapper redfish trout and catfish and I'm sure all of us have a freezer full we will never eat! If that sounds good to everyone let me know!

Thanks chase


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Im in! I'll even try to help sponsor this if possible..


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I am reposting from an earlier FB chat I had with another PFF member....

"is there a reason why it couldn't be affliated with the GCKFA? kinda like a Social wing, just thinking that splitting the kayak community when we are small already, "


"Yeah, just seems to me that splitting an already small group would be counter intuitive, 
maybe Redalert08 (i think) and who ever else wants to head it up should start a social division and then could integrate under the GCKFA banner.....its all the same people
If meetings and socials are what we want more off then I am sure that the guys over there in the "other" club would be more than happy to let someone organize that stuff for everybody"


Simply Put, no reason to split the groups, just volunteer to head up the new "Social Chair" of the GCKFA group and run with it, you already have a website, and forum to work through...... Just my two cents.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Ardiemus said:


> I am reposting from an earlier FB chat I had with another PFF member....
> 
> "is there a reason why it couldn't be affliated with the GCKFA? kinda like a Social wing, just thinking that splitting the kayak community when we are small already, "
> 
> ...



i agree, also we could get key sailing involved and get some yaks out there to demo for people that are interested in starting kayak fishing and maybe they can help out with something.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Post #42 makes alotta sense,just a thought.

Robin


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I agree if anyone knows a contact number where I could get in touch with them. My only concern with them is that there is a fee to be a member and I simply don't think for yakers to communicate with one another we should have a fee all I want is for yakers in our community to be together not just threw the forum I want everyone to know the proper and best ways to be safe out there because you all know not all of us know that. If gckfa would help or even maybe make a branch for this reason I would absolutely love to be a part of that with them the very last thing I want to do is split the yakers community up!

Thanks for the info chase


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

haha umm.. i wont post his phone number on here, but email Ferd Soloman
E-mail the GCKFA [email protected]
GCKFA President - [email protected]


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Redalert, I completely understand your point about the fee, we could associate with non-members just as easily, they just don't get the same benifits. I also don't think 20 bucks a year is enough to keep people away either....I mean thats just 4 dozen live shrimp a year.....ha ha ha...keep us posted with what Fred says, I plan to help out with the Tourney next year.. 

...Full Disclosure...I am a member of GCKFA but the only thing I have done is fish the tourney. Most of my coordination (99.8%) of it happens on this forum.

-Jonathan

PS. Thinking about going out tonight after dark in the Hobie....any thoughts on location?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Jonathon, I see where your coming from maybe Fred will be okay with it and I'm positive that no matter what this is going to have a positive effect on the yaker community. I just hope this can happen soon no matter what and maybe just maybe more than one tournament a year that also would have a huge effect!

Chase


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

sure said:


> cant be a club without some cool stickers! i'm in but i work a crazy shift.


Let me know on a design and I can probibly get them done cheap.. I get all my 
Yak This stuff cheaper than anywhere else and good Quality stuff I should add. :thumbup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds good buddy thanks! I'll let you know when we are going to have our first get together will be it may be Saturday or Sunday but I'm not sure about doing so soon but it will be shortly!

Chase


----------



## Lucky 13 (Jun 25, 2011)

Id join


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm part of GCKFA myself ($20bucks a year is ridiculously cheap) and have done a BUNCH of things like you guys are talking about.
i.e.
Camping Trips
Rigging Clinics
Fishing Shows
Demo Days for local stores and dealers
Surf Launch days
Kids Fishing Days

Embroidered Shirts? Already have them
Embroidered Hats, already have those too.
Club Shirts....check...
Monthly meetings...been there done that till nobody was showing up anymore.

What has happened over the last couple of years in the club though is a lack of people volunteering to do exactly what you guys are attempting.

The thing about the $20 a year is that those members dues are what help to fund that awesome tournament that gets put on every year.
Not sure how it could be an cheaper....really....$20 a year is a joke guys.
If the club went to free membership, then the tournament wouldnt be as nice as you have seen....lets be honest...money makes the world go around.

The other things that makes the tournament nice is the hard work of all of those volunteers that drum up sponsors and such and put all the work in behind the scenes.
Anybody that has run a tournament knows that you cant pay those volunteers to do what they do...its love for their sport and club.

Not bashing any ideas here at all...they are all great...just pointing out that every one of them so far has been done in the club already at some time or another and some still happen to this day.
Talk to the prez of GCKFA and he will tell you the ame stuff I'm sure.

FYI; if anybody wants to attend, we do a camping trip twice a year at the time change weekends.
Get on the forums. Events like rigging clinics get schedule on an as needed basis. If nobody asks for stuff, then it is assumed that all is "happy camper" so nothing gets scheduled.

peace
:thumbup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I completely understand and I agree money pandit helping the cause and my plan is to get all these guys and gals together and meet and greet and yes eventually all hopefully join the gckfa to make the tournament better and maybe have more one day not trying to over run them at all just wanting to get a good response from everyone and meet I would love to have you come and help since your familiar with this whole deal. Pm me if u want to talk about this more 

Thanks chase


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys, this is Ted. I just now saw this thread, been busy with day job.

You guys have great ideas and what an awesome uprising. I would like to offer up the GCKFA to you. By that I mean that for a couple of years now the GCKFA has needed some fresh blood and newer, more vitalized leadership (No comments about my vitality please, I was talking about Ferd)

I would love to meet with you all and see if we can't join forces, get you guys in as new leaders and yet take advantage of all that GCKFA has to offer (mailing list, website, facebook page, funds in the bank etc.)

Call me to discuss 850-206-0472
Ted


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Ted I would be more than happy to help and voluteer whenever you need it. As I'm sure u've read I'm doing this to stregthen the yak community and if you think about it I have around 30 people wanting to participate and if all of those guys join the gckfa would be well on ita way too 200 members! All I want is for this to happen and your help would be greatly appreciated. Maybe you(Ted) can arrange for all the guys who run the gckfa to meet with me and whoever else wants to join to discuss what we are going to do with this.

Thanks chase


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

can i take advantage of the funds in the bank! lol j/k i am down to help out with the gckfa. just let me know what i can do to help!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Will do brandon I think this is already getting where I wanted to to be. Looking good thanks for all the input and ideas!

Chase


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I am down with meeting you guys and offered to do so on Sat. I have texted Ferd as well.

Clubs need regular turnover to avoid getting stale. I am certain that once we meet you new energized guys can take advantage of our prior work and run with it way easier than starting fresh. We have by-laws, legal entity, website, etc. already done and filed which gives you a great headstart.

I suggest something like keeping me or Ferd on as minor players for continuity (like a token title of Past President or something) so you guys can understand what we have in place and how it all works. Then new meetings, events, etc. can all be yours to run and improve.

I hope to see yu all soon.
Ted


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Ted that's is a wonderful idea I would never be able to extend the gckfa without you guys you all are inavators of our sport and we are all grateful I would love to get to know yourself and ferd very soon I'm very excited about you presenting me this opportunity I know the yakers around the gulf coast will be excited to hear that we will be able to meet and share our ideas together as one group. We all send our appreciation to everyone who started the gckfa and will continue to make the kayak community grow!

Chase


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey all,

I just saw this thread and have talked with Ted - we are both very excited about all the energy. We share your enthusiasm - we started the GCKFA in 2005 and have been running it ever since - with the help of a core group of key volunteers. I am the Prez, Secretary and Treasurer - Ted is VP and main tourney organizer. Both of us have demanding day jobs. We would be happy to turn over the reins to capable folks that will keep it going and make it better. Both Ted and I would be happy to stay on as assistants or whatever to help you out. 

The GCKFA has the assets you need: by-laws, website, Quickbooks, facebook, excellent relationships with major sponsors, local kayak dealers and vendors, a solid bank account, physical assets (club loaner kayak and gear, sweet PA sound system, etc.), contact lists of members and tournament entrants (which we protect) and lots of the little details which we have hammered out over the last 6 years. No sense recreating the wheel. I cannot attend this weekend - moving a daughter from one house to another in St. Pete - but I will be eager to hear what happened. Please keep me posted.

My e-mail - [email protected] 

Ferd


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, as Rick says, $20 is ridiculously cheap - for that you get a hosted website (which is not free), sponsorship at club events - camping / fishing trips, rigging clinics, seed money for the tournament - to buy that stuff we can't get sponsors to buy for us, pump cash into the prizes offered, extras - stickers, club business cards, and me and Ted's week long charter fishing trips in Costa Rica...oops, did I say that out loud?! j/k, really.

But we can leave that to you to decide.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Ferd I agree that's a really fair price I entend to do my best to grow the gckfa to it's full potential. I'm really looking foward to joining forces with you and Ted. Creating new tournaments and more events for the community to enjoy I would like to ask did you guys ever do any charity events? If not that's another thing I would like to do is create charity events for Heros on the water! Anything that supports our troops I want a part of. Thanks for everything guys

Chase


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been following this for a few days. And am very to happy to see you guys possibly join forces. I plan to fish shoreline park on satuday and plan to attend the meeting and also join gckfa. Looking forward to this. Pete


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds great Pete I know your involved with hero's of the water program I would like to join and possibly get gckfa involved with tha program looking foward to seeing you sunday!

Chase


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Chase, yes we did commit to supporting charities for our tournaments, primarily children's charities. We did have an issue when committing to a certain donation and the turnout was very fluid. We also do not run the tournaments to make money - we run them to ideally, break even. That is to keep the cost to our members and entrants down. It has worked well so far.

I am good with Heroes on the Water, just I don't want to run it. I literally do not have the time. I am retired Navy and my son is active duty Navy, so it is easy for me to support.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I understand that it is hard and that is something I would like to do in the future. I see the tournaments as not only a way to direct good publicity for yakers across the gulf coast but also to show the community that anyone can do this I know alot of people are kinda on the fence about this so I want to show everyone that this is not only for fishing it's for better health as well I have 2 replaced knees and ever since I started using the mirage drive I haven't had one single problem it's very good for your health as well as your mind. I'll be very proud to be apart of this organization. Thank you for the support we all in the yaker community are very grateful!

Chase


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

pompanopete said:


> I have been following this for a few days. And am very to happy to see you guys possibly join forces. I plan to fish shoreline park on satuday and plan to attend the meeting and also join gckfa. Looking forward to this. Pete


Well since it was changed to sunday.. I will not be able to make it, I totally support this effort and please keep me posted.. Thanks


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Will do Pete sorry you couldent make it maybe next time there will be plenty more to come!

Chase


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - sounds like a lot of energy, excitement and fun being generated. Glad it's being directed in parallel with the GCKFA. The club has the infrastructure in place, network of sponsors/relationships, etc. It always helps to have folks (old and new) with good ideas participating and leading.... more importantly folks who will put feet and effort into those ideas.

Will try to make it Sunday (might be late if the water is being productive).


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

That's fine buddy we will be frying fish and just having a good time so I'm sure we will still be going strong till bout 230 hopefully!

Chase


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see you all joining forces and if I was still in Pensacola I would be involved as well!


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

here in southern cal (san diego) we have a tourney called MBF (Money Between Friends) everyone putts up $5 dollars and winner gets the pot. the winner gets a small trophy to hold until the next MBF. the winner also gets to choose the location and rules for the next MBA, like biggest fish or biggest three fish or certain species. we all have live wells and fish must be kept live and released live after weighting. it's lots of fun and friendly competition. usually after the tourney we have a pot luck lunch. eating, talking smack and drinking beer. 
just throwing out idea's that i have enjoyed.


----------

